# CC Handgun



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I am planning on taking the CC course sometime this spring and want to get a CC gun as well. I am not real familuar with handguns, I have had a .44 mag in the past and also a T/C contendor but they don;t qaulify as a CC type weapon. I want to get something I can carry with me as I fish and backpack and not get in the way. I also want to carry one when I bowhunt. What are some guns I should be looking at? Price is a factor as well, I would like to stay under $500.

Mark


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I highly recommend you look at a Springfield XD. I own and carry the XD45 Compact each and every day in a DeSantis ProStealth holster and it just fits me like a dream. The gun is an abo****ely straight shooter and I can keep every shot 'in the black' if I do my part at the range.

It is, without a doubt, the hottest selling handgun in the United States and would serve you well for years and years and years.

The first thing you want to consider is PURPOSE. You stated that it was going to be used in fishing/backpacking situations, which I would assume is for protection from wild things. You also stated that you want it to be 'out of the way'. That is why I would recommend a more compact but powerful handgun that can be used in an Intra Waistband holster. The .45 ACP is a great cartridge and potent enough for any 2-4 legged creatures you're likely to encounter.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Too big or heavy a handgun will be one you leave home. You also want enough power to work well for your primary stopper. Too long of both barrel and grip cause "printing" problems and the grip will stick you - especially seated in the car. I personally like (and carry) the polymer frame sub-compacts in .40 cal. (_the primary police caliber nowadays_). While these may not have the optimum feel like a full size 1911 or something, and take some practice to master, they are easy to tote for a long time. A person used to shooting a .44 Mag has the edge on those used to lesser guns and the mini-40s would be cake to shoot well. I carry my sub-compact in a Milt Sparks inside-the-waistband EX holster. The ones I am familiar enough to recommend are the:

Springfield Armory XD40 3" Sub-Compact http://www.springfield-armory.com/
Glock G27 (.40) http://www.glock.com/english/index_pistols.htm

Both have a choice of sights, including night sights, both are 9+1 capacity and the XD is the only sub-compact that can take a night light. In addition, they can take the higher capacity mags of their full-size siblings (12 & 15 rounds respectively). The XD is a bit cheaper and has a grip safety too.
9mm Luger is also offered in the same guns, but I can't see why you would opt for a less powerful round - most of the police don't.

The XD45 Compact mentioned above is also an excellent pistol, especially if a larger pistol is desired, but I would much rather carry the sub-compacts in extended carry personally in town, but the XD45 Compact may serve you just fine. I do own a XD45 Service (_same as compact but with full-length grip_) as well so I can heavily recommend them as excellent guns.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I just got a handgun to carry for the same purposes you listed. I got a 3" S&W model 60, .357 magnum. Its very compact and easy to conceal, has plenty of power, can be loaded with 180 or 200 grain hard-cast bullets for excellent penetration on bears, and is very accurate. You can also plink all day with 38s if you want. The only thing I don't like about it is that it only holds 5 shots. I feel like thats plenty for one critter or one assailant, but would want more if confronted by a gang or a herd or bears. If you do choose a 45, 40, or 9mm, don't carry self defense loads when hunting. They are designed to penetrate about 10 inches and won't do jack against a large animal. 

There are a number of polymer framed handguns that would be good for CC, such as the XD that tapehoser has. The XD, Glock, Smith and Wesson M&P, and the new Sig P250 are all excellent quality, but each one feels different in your hand. Get one that is comfortable.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

El Matador said:


> I feel like thats plenty for one critter or one assailant, but would want more if confronted by a gang or a herd or bears.


Or perhaps a pack of wolves?


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

The S&W mod 60 in 357 mentioned earlier is a great concealed carry gun. 

I often carry a Taurus Titanium snubby in 44 Spl. Its 5 shots too. Light weight is a big plus for this gun. 

I have for many years carried six shooters in the woods. I have never felt undergunned just because they hold only 5 or six rounds. You can wreak mayhem with 5 or six rounds in those calibers. 

Today I am carrying an XD 45 Service model. I carry OWB with an untucked shirt. This is a great carry for in the woods. Comfortable and easy to access. When going hunting you can carry openly if that is more convenient. This one holds 13 +1. It is a good pound heavier than the Taurus. This would be good for that pack of wolves. :mrgreen:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Search past concealed carry threads, this question has come up a bunch.

I've carried over a dozen models using various concealment methods over a 10 year period, and give this advice:

1) If it ever came to defending yourself with a handgun, the biggest possible considerations are that you are highly familiar with the weapon, can shoot/operate it well under a variety of conditions, and have an efficient means of accessing it quickly. Studies show that most such incidents usually happen by surprise, often at night, and at distances averaging about 7 yards or less. In other words, get a gun that fits your hand, aims naturally for you, and that you can shoot well.
2) Determine how you want to conceal the gun. This can have a bearing on what gun you ultimately pick. After trying all kinds of holsters and concealment methods, I personally preferred an IWB holster. This meant that the thickness of the handgun became extremely important to me. Many of the autos were so wide at the thickest part of the profile that they made IWB carry uncomfortable. Pick a gun that conceals well and comfortably with your normal wardrobe and a carry method that gives you fast access to the gun.

My favorite ended up being the gun that was thinnest in profile, and also happened to be the one which I shot the most consistently with: A 4.25" 1911 in a Milt Sparks Versamax II holster. Other models I liked were the Springfield XD, Glock 23, and Sig P225/229 but it's all about what works.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

If your looking for a reliable gun that will function without issue, and under $500 you may want to look at the [email protected] sigmas. They perform well, are easy to operate and the double action makes it a good choice for people who don't have a lot of handgun experience.


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Do not get a Sigma! I'm sure a lot of other members would agree with me on this. It baffles me that S&W still makes this gun, I would be embarrassed. For an auto right around $500 the Springfield XD is top notch, and the S&W M&P is very good also. The XD has a compact .45, and a subcompact 9mm and .40 S&W. The M&P has compacts in 9mm, .40 S&W, and .357 Sig.

Take a look at some CZ handguns too. They are usually overlooked, but they make a nice product and the price is better than the other European brands and some of the American ones.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I stopped at Cal-ranch on the way home and looked at the guns they have. They had the XD45 although it was not the compact model. They also had a Bera thunder 45 ACP Ultra Compact that I really liked the look of and how it felt. How good are Bersa handguns? They also had some guns made by High Point(?) they are pretty inexpensive but are they any good? I also signed up for a CC class although it doesn't start untill the 10th of May. Tomorrow I am going to go down to the other gun shop in Tooele and see if they have a earlier class and to look at their guns.

Mark


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

As mentioned above the XD and glock platforms are great guns. 

The hi-points are a gun of great debate. Some say they wouldn't trust there life to them. I have read a few torture and usage test where more than 1500 rounds went through one without any malfunction. I don't think there design lends themselves to concealed carry but that is my opinion. I would like to pick one up in a .45 just for shooting cans. 

The bersa makes decent gun and have never really heard a complaints about them. Some on here may have better insight for these. I have never handled one is a .45. I think most people know them for the .380. I liked the way the .380 shot but was little to small for my hands.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Bersa isnt a bad gun. they are fairly inexpensive. and excellent if you are a left handed shooter becuase of the ambi safety, which not a lot of handguns have now days. They are made in Argentina if I remember correctly. I got an email from CDNN today about thier weekly specials.

Springfield XD45 Service 4" Barrel · Dark Earth 2-13rd Mags $449.99

Springfield XD9 SUB COMPACT 3" Barrel Fixed Sights Black Accessory Pack 1-10rd Mag & 1-16rd Mag $434.99

http://www.budsgunshop.com has some of the best prices I have seen on XD's too.

I tend to stay away from the S&W Sigma.

Have you looked at Walther / Smith? or Sig Sauer? if you have the money for it, HK? Taurus makes a good inexpensive concealment firearm.

anywho. hopes this helps.  let us know what you end up with..


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Good suggestions. I'd just add the Ruger P345 as an option worth looking at. And if you don't already, plan to get into reloading, too. Takes a lot of ammo to become truely proficient with a CC weapon.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

I just got the Bersa 380 concealed carry model. This gun has been shortened a little both in length and width and the edges have been rounded off. I have been trading off between an ankle holster and a belly band and honestly often forget I even have it on me. I have only been ablt to shoot about 50 rounds through it so I still have some practice to do but it shoots nice and conceals very nicely. I bought it in the nickle finish and have ordered some after market wood grips to replace the black plastic ones.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

marksman said:


> El Matador said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like thats plenty for one critter or one assailant, but would want more if confronted by a gang or a herd or bears.
> ...


If that is a real concern, I would recomend a chopper with an m60.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

If you want a great concealer, I'd recomend the Kahr pm9, pm40, cw9, or cw40. I picked up a cw40 for $400. Used to have a 1911 and a 44 mag. but they were too big and never left the gun safe so I sold em. The cw40 kicks hard because it is such a small gun, but I can control it as I have a strong grip. It holds six in the clip and I can carry an extra mag easily. If I need more shots than this, I may want to reconsider the places I frequent. Kahr's take a few hundred rounds to break them in, but imo they are worth it. A better concealer gun I don't know.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

10000ft. said:


> I just got the Bersa 380 concealed carry model. This gun has been shortened a little both in length and width and the edges have been rounded off. I have been trading off between an ankle holster and a belly band and honestly often forget I even have it on me. I have only been ablt to shoot about 50 rounds through it so I still have some practice to do but it shoots nice and conceals very nicely. I bought it in the nickle finish and have ordered some after market wood grips to replace the black plastic ones.


I have the Thunder model, it's a sweet shooter, fits my hands just fine, it's my primary carry gun. I shoot better with it than my XD-9. Bersa's warranty and customer service is outstanding, I broke my back sight, I called them, and they had me send it in for free repair. Total turnaround time was 1 week from the day I mailed it until the day it came back; I'd say that's pretty good service.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Surfer Coyote said:


> Do not get a Sigma! I'm sure a lot of other members would agree with me on this. It baffles me that S&W still makes this gun, I would be embarrassed.


There have never been any complaints about the reliability of the Sigma line, and when it comes to a concealed carry that is the number one issue you need to be concerned about. The sigmas only complaint is the trigger action, or rather lack thereof. If your buying a concealed carry weapon, or any other weapon that may be used in a tense situation you will want a double action trigger (This action fits that profile).

The trigger action is not the smoothest or lightest pull, there are ways to fix this but I haven't bothered because this guns purpose does not require either of the two aforementioned qualities. I own several handguns, all of which are significantly smoother and more expensive than the sigma. Given that I still choose to carry the sigma as it is #1 reliable and #2 affordable. I really don't want to pack around a gun that I am really particular about when I'm out hiking. biking etc and damage or complete loss could occur.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Surfer Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Do not get a Sigma! I'm sure a lot of other members would agree with me on this. It baffles me that S&W still makes this gun, I would be embarrassed.
> ...


I had a .40 that wouldn't group for crap, It had a crappy trigger and the action was stiff several different people tried it out also so it just wasn't me, I got rid of it. I consider being able to hit what your shooting at as part of reliablity, but to each thier own. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I went and looked at the Springfield XD 40 compact on Friday and that will be the gun I get here in a couple months. I am looking forward to it. It was just the right size for my hands. It fit great and it will do what I need it to do if that every happens and let hope it don’t. Go check them out. They’re great guns and the price ant bad either. When you buy one you get all kinds of crap with it. You get two clips, holster and some other stuff I can’t remember right now. check them out.


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> There have never been any complaints about the reliability of the Sigma line, and when it comes to a concealed carry that is the number one issue you need to be concerned about. The sigmas only complaint is the trigger action, or rather lack thereof. If your buying a concealed carry weapon, or any other weapon that may be used in a tense situation you will want a double action trigger (This action fits that profile).


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry, but the trigger and clunky design of the Sigma pistols is enough to make me NOT want to buy one. Ooops....already did. Although I have stated previously that I would never get rid of any guns of mine, the Sigma would be the first trade I would make. It's plenty accurate and reliable, but the trigger and overall workmanship is less desireable than any other gun I own.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

i own a couple high point .380's why? i think i paid a total of $100 for both and because i can shoot both of them at the same time like they do in the movies. :twisted: That is the only reason why i have two. To me they are bulky and you would be more accurate if you toted around a big club instead. They've been alright but 6 feet from a rabbit i had to shoot 3 times to finish it off. i missed 2 times i wish i could say that it was my fault but it wasn't. the gun just isn't very accurate. 
you sure look cool pulling the trigger on both of them at once on pop cans though. thats about all they are worth.

i'm in the process of saving for an XD45. shot my uncles a couple weeks ago and man was it a nice feel and shoot.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Surfer Coyote said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > There have never been any complaints about the reliability of the Sigma line, and when it comes to a concealed carry that is the number one issue you need to be concerned about. The sigmas only complaint is the trigger action, or rather lack thereof. If your buying a concealed carry weapon, or any other weapon that may be used in a tense situation you will want a double action trigger (This action fits that profile).
> ...


Perhaps I should have consulted with the all knowing oracle of everything before I asserted my opinion, thanks for your expertise!


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't claim to be an all knowing oracle. Saying that there has _*never*_ been any complaints about the reliability of the Sigma is a pretty bold statement, and that's where I find the humor and irony. Apparently you are all knowing about every Sigma out there, so I guess I should have checked you with you, your majesty! :roll:


----------

